# 6d Mll



## chiefdeck (Mar 9, 2018)

What is the best SD card to use with 6dMll


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

Your instruction manual will likely give a page where it tested performance with certain cards and recommend a certain speed card. After that just buy a reputable make from a reputable distributor

It's said memory cards are the most ripped off electronic products, so many copies around


----------

